# baby bedding set BRAND NEW



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey I hope this is okay to post, I know a few of you are having kids and I have a really nice baby bedding set that is a sailboat/whale theme, I thought I was having a boy when I was prego with Riley and the dr. made an oops so its just sitting here, Ive used it like maybe twice and thats because her sheets were getting washed. It is a BEAUTIFUL set and as soon as Riley gets up im going to put it on her bed and take a pic all offers excepted, I purchased it from Burlington coat factory and you can look it up online to see how much I paid for it, im not asking much for it, I want somebody to get some use outta it, its such a pretty bedding.


----------

